# Early m/c?



## Katherine73 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey ladies, I'm wondering if you can tell me if this sounds like a very early miscarriage. My cycles have been about 30 days long. I started having some spotting on day 27. It was very much like the implantation bleeding I had when I conceived my son: brown with a little pink. Two days later I started bleeding heavily. I have been bleeding heavily now for 5 days with no sign of it letting up. It is definitely the heaviest period I've ever had.

I have been having terrible PMS symptoms lately, but when the spotting started I had absolutely no symptoms, which made me very sure it was implantation bleeding. I took a test but of course it was negative. 

Does this sound consistent with an extremely early miscarriage?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello Katherine,
I couldn't say for sure what is happening with your body. When I had an early miscarriage, my period was pretty much like a regular one. I figured it seemed normal because it was so early. I often have spotting for a few days before AF, so that is normal for me too. I hope someone else can share an experience that is more like yours.


----------



## tm0sweet (Sep 28, 2012)

I just had an early mc. I had 3 days of implantation bleeding around the time I expected my period, then it stopped. My period is always CD 28 lasting for 5 days. Always. This was followed by a week of pregnancy symptoms then I started bleeding heavily with serious cramping and lots of clots for 8 days and all my pregnancy symptoms went away. I've also previously had an early mc that was exactly the same without the implantation bleeding beforehand. 

So I'd say it's possible. I've read that many women have early mc but they don't realize it because they mistake it as a period. I wouldn't worry about it medically, but definitely take care of yourself emotionally. Hugs


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

It is hard to speculate if it was a miscarriage or not because cycles can vary (even if yours usually doesn't) and miscarriages also vary. I always have tiny black clots (sesame seed size) throughout the flow when I miscarry, so that is my one indicator separating m/c from a normal period. In my experience, it is helpful not to fixate on it. Certainly, if you thought you might be pregnant and then started to bleed, that is very upsetting. It is normal to be upset about that even if it is not officially a miscarriage. If it is a miscarriage, it means nothing in terms of your ability to get pregnant in the future - especially since it would have been so early.

There's no way to know what actually happened. Do you think you would feel better if you knew for sure? All I can suggest is you allow yourself to feel your feelings about not being pregnant right now and try again when you are ready. :hug


----------



## flipfish (Apr 8, 2006)

I think the only way to know for sure would be to have your blood tested by your OB. I had an early M/C at 6 weeks but it was far enough along that the M/C was very evident. Large clots and lots of labor type cramps (but not as intense). I usually cramp very little if at all during my period. I hope you feel better.


----------

